# Moultrie, GA ID:6265948 M Adult OS Ready to Go



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Petfinder Link 









Pet ID: 6265948 

Moultrie-Colquitt County Humane Society
Moultrie, GA
229-985-5463

This pet is already house trained.

When I called this shelter yesterday for info on another dog they told me about this boy too. He's said to be UTD on everything, house broken, nice temperament, good with kids and other animals. He's an owner surrender. His family is moving and can't take him with them.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

He is handsome - looks confused. I would be too.
Tess Phila pa


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Says he's good with kids and other animals...


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

There are two GSDs here. Here is the other one:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=851912&page=0#Post851912


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Also, although the pet ID he is listed under for this thread is correct, he is also reffered to as this number, 
1833D



Moultrie-Colquitt County Humane Society
Moultrie, GA
229-985-5463 
[email protected] 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




1773D
Moultrie-Colquitt County Humane Society
Moultrie, GA
229-985-5463 
[email protected] 




Moultrie-Colquitt County Humane Society 
1412 1st NE 
P.O. Box 2915 
Moultrie, GA. 31776 
Phone: 229-985-5463 (ask for Shirley)
Email: [email protected]
Website: http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA95.html


----------



## savingthesheps (Oct 16, 2007)

wow!!! poor fellow..how easy his humans gave him up


----------

